# Sega Saturn hack?



## Metoroid0 (Feb 16, 2017)

I heard saturn is cracked after 20 years! Thats great but whats with that...i mean psp, vita, wiiU, wii, gc, ps4, ps3, ps2 has been hacked but saturn only now??

Anyway, i want to buy saturn so i was wondering is there some easy hacking method for public that i can do to play backups?


----------



## Enigma Hall (Feb 16, 2017)

The most easy is the cd swap using a original game and swaping between disk reads with your backup cd. But can damage your drive along the time.
Not a problem to me that days.
Im waiting for a full emulator for android and vita too.


----------



## cvskid (Feb 16, 2017)

Metoroid0 said:


> I heard saturn is cracked after 20 years! Thats great but whats with that...i mean psp, vita, wiiU, wii, gc, ps4, ps3, ps2 has been hacked but saturn only now??
> 
> Anyway, i want to buy saturn so i was wondering is there some easy hacking method for public that i can do to play backups?


If you buy an action replay for sega saturn there is a mod for it so you can play backups without having to really swap called pseudo saturn.


----------



## fille (Feb 16, 2017)

thats true,but burn cd's these days is waste of money if you can get rhea or phoebe.
or you may not have the capabilties to install those.
i must say its not easy to get 1,but it is worth every euro.
i own a rhea,and it works really nice with a menu.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 17, 2017)

fille said:


> thats true,but burn cd's these days is waste of money if you can get rhea or phoebe.
> or you may not have the capabilties to install those.
> i must say its not easy to get 1,but it is worth every euro.
> i own a rhea,and it works really nice with a menu.


Those are mod chips right? are they easy to install?
And what than, using discs without swapping


cvskid said:


> If you buy an action replay for sega saturn there is a mod for it so you can play backups without having to really swap called pseudo saturn.


So it works like a soft mod?


Enigma Hall said:


> The most easy is the cd swap using a original game and swaping between disk reads with your backup cd. But can damage your drive along the time.
> Not a problem to me that days.
> Im waiting for a full emulator for android and vita too.


PC emulator is prety great these days, Yabause...idk about android and ..VITA??? vita is great hardvare!
?


----------



## fille (Feb 17, 2017)

https://gdemu.wordpress.com/
i own a rhea for saturn and gdemu for dreamcast,both have a menu wich was created by neuroacid,for my saturn i have a 128gb sdcard and for my dreamcast a 256gb.
both fully filled up.
it works with sdcard,make an image of your game and put it in a folder.
all is explained in the url.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 17, 2017)

fille said:


> https://gdemu.wordpress.com/
> i own a rhea for saturn and gdemu for dreamcast,both have a menu wich was created by neuroacid,for my saturn i have a 128gb sdcard and for my dreamcast a 256gb.
> both fully filled up.
> it works with sdcard,make an image of your game and put it in a folder.
> all is explained in the url.


Wow cool, i have Dreamcast, and i was looking for some sleek way o play backups excet from CD's but that GDEMU is that native, i mean all games work natively just like an original??


----------



## fille (Feb 17, 2017)

yep,i have many on the sdcard and tested them all.
some games can have a problem,but then you just report it to deunan(creator).
you can use cdi files or full gdrom images like i use.
some games fitted on cd,but there are games where video-audio is rebuilded or languages are wiped to make space so it fit on cd.
gdrom images are full games.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Feb 17, 2017)

fille said:


> yep,i have many on the sdcard and tested them all.
> some games can have a problem,but then you just report it to deunan(creator).
> you can use cdi files or full gdrom images like i use.


Im confused, how can there be a problem if its natively?
You say you use gdi but i can use cdi alos...is there other formats for DC (idk)? ...i know only of cdi and gdi.
Also why do you use GDI? they have no problems?


----------



## fille (Feb 17, 2017)

gdi are 1:1 rips,cdi is a format those groups used back in the day.
like i said,some games are small enough so they fitted on cd.
but there are games that where around 1gb or 1.1gb.
max size gdrom is 1.2gb.
so to fit some games to cd,they had to downsample audio and video,or leeve speech out.
with a gdi,they are full games,i think D2 is a problem game atm.
but there are firmware updates.
there is also  http://3do-renovation.ru/USB-GDROM_Controller.htm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

read it first good,both.
and go for 1 of those 2,cds is wasted money.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also on assemblergames you find info about those 2.


----------



## cvskid (Feb 17, 2017)

Metoroid0 said:


> Those are mod chips right? are they easy to install?
> And what than, using discs without swapping
> 
> So it works like a soft mod?
> ...


Yep, it's pretty much a softmod for sega saturn. I recommend that you own at least 2 action replay for sega saturn. One to flash and one to actually use for games that need enhanced memory.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



fille said:


> https://gdemu.wordpress.com/
> i own a rhea for saturn and gdemu for dreamcast,both have a menu wich was created by neuroacid,for my saturn i have a 128gb sdcard and for my dreamcast a 256gb.
> both fully filled up.
> it works with sdcard,make an image of your game and put it in a folder.
> all is explained in the url.


Both of those seem great but it looks like that are not mass produced unlike something like an everdrive flashcart so they might be harder to get.


----------

